# Brass newbie - automation question



## MusiquedeReve (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi - hope you are all enjoying your Labor Day weekend

I am just getting my feet wet with using Brass in my music

I have been searching and searching this afternoon for some sort of tutorial or even screenshots of how composers use automation on various brass instruments for expression and modulation 

If anyone would be so kind as to direct me to a tutorial (even a paid one) or even post screenshots of your automation lanes for brass instruments I would be most appreciative

Thank you and be well


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 5, 2021)

Check out the MIDI files of the demos on Aaron Venture’s website.


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 5, 2021)

This 3 vid series emphasizes the relationship between how live music is performed and the techniques that can be used to create realistic sample library performances.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Sep 5, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Check out the MIDI files of the demos on Aaron Venture’s website.





SlHarder said:


> This 3 vid series emphasizes the relationship between how live music is performed and the techniques that can be used to create realistic sample library performances.



Thank you both - will be checking both out - appreciate it

I went to Aaron Venture's website but do not see anywhere to download MIDI files


----------



## Martin S (Sep 5, 2021)

MorphineNoir said:


> Thank you both - will be checking both out - appreciate it
> 
> I went to Aaron Venture's website but do not see anywhere to download MIDI files



Scroll down on the page to the demos. Click on MORE next to each demo to find out more about the performance, preview other rooms and download project MIDI files (for some of the demos)

https://www.aaronventure.com/infinite-brass


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Sep 5, 2021)

Martin S said:


> Scroll down on the page to the demos. Click on MORE next to each demo to find out more about the performance, preview other rooms and download project MIDI files (for some of the demos)
> 
> https://www.aaronventure.com/infinite-brass


Ah-ha! Thank you


----------



## proxima (Sep 5, 2021)

Two paid resources to consider:

Synthestration, complete projects tied to a DAW and particular library. I would only choose this if you have a match.

Groove3 course on "MIDI horns". If you're patient, Groove3 routinely has sales on individual purchases as well as the library pass (certainly by Black Friday).


----------

